# Zapco C2K 2.5x and (2) Transmitters! - $350 shipped in the US.



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Zapco C2K 2.5x and (2) SLDIN.T Line Transmitters! - eBay (item 320607533520 end time Oct-30-10 10:47:52 PDT)

Great SQ amp with 2 Symbilink balanced SLDIN.T transmitters.


----------



## audiohazzard (Feb 12, 2010)

:bowdown: What a great amp!!!! I wish I had the cash, I would love to have this. Good luck


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

MUST resist............


----------



## audioaddict (Mar 13, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Zapco C2K 2.5x and (2) SLDIN.T Line Transmitters! - eBay (item 320607533520 end time Oct-30-10 10:47:52 PDT)
> 
> Great SQ amp with 2 Symbilink balanced SLDIN.T transmitters.


No longer for sale?


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

i saw it and had to fight the urge


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

The list price is like 1400$ and i've seen several one on forum goes for 400-350$ why is that?


----------



## NSTar (Feb 24, 2010)

amps price have been plummeting... must be the economy. hmmmm, can amplifier sales predict a double dip recession? LOL


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

damn i missed


----------

